# More buildings for Spriteville



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

All the fairy houses are going on sale right now. These will be going out on the layout tomorrow.

An outhouse that was, apparently, carved from a carrot.











A couple of houses for small fairies.











A little church.











House made from a flower pot and tree bark.











Another travel trailer.











A very crooked house.











A tree house.


----------



## Ninobur (Oct 12, 2019)

Nice to see that the fairies are getting quality housing. Great whimsy and excellent execution. I love it.


----------

